# Fracino Attimo automatic drinks machine



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Ideal machine for a wide range of venues including fast food outlets, self service operations, bars, hairdressing salons and offices.

http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/Automatic-Drinks-Machines.html


----------

